# Propagator purchase



## Jaap (17 Jul 2014)

Hello,

does this propagator look good enough for the job?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garland-L...or-Shatter-Resistant-Vented-Lid-/171338654805

Looks like a good deal as well!

Thanks


----------



## Edvet (17 Jul 2014)

Looks good, but i feel you could buy the same for less money.


----------



## Jaap (17 Jul 2014)

Hello Edvet, the price includes 3 of those propagators...



Edvet said:


> Looks good, but i feel you could buy the same for less money.


----------



## parotet (17 Jul 2014)

A clear plastic container will do the same job. Plenty of them in 1 Euro shops. Probably you have one at home. I also use recycled containers for the plants. The same for substrate, I use recycled one or standard potting substrate. So the cost can be finally very cheap.


----------



## EnderUK (17 Jul 2014)

Jaap said:


> Hello Edvet, the price includes 3 of those propagators...


 I got a cheaper version from wilkinsons for £3-£4. Have you tried local garden centres? As Parotet says it really is just a plastic box.


----------



## Adam humphries (17 Jul 2014)

I use a shallow storage container and keep in conservatory for growing my moss works a treat..


----------



## tam (17 Jul 2014)

That's quite expensive for just a basic propagator, not heated or anything. Are you going for your own lights/conservatory or a window sill - effects size. If space isn't an issue, look at the double standard seed tray sized ones.

I've this (used for the garden) and the quality is fine : http://www.wilko.com/propagator/propagator-cover-52cm/invt/0273539 they sell the tray to match. You can then fit smaller individual trays inside.


----------

